# Some ideas for new 3D targets



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Have you seen the Jackalope? 

I think they should make the bear playing golf, maybe wearing plad shorts.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Bronion30 said:


> Have you seen the Jackalope?
> 
> I think they should make the bear playing golf, maybe wearing plad shorts.


I have seen the jackalope. I agree he should be wearing plad shorts and a golf hat.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

My four year old daughter keeps asking before each shoot if there will be a panda bear to shoot.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

The R-100 has a bear sitting on a toilet, you have to shoot both.


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

A friend of mine thought that a turtle would be cool.... heck they have a big frog, why not a turtle? maybe have him standing (ninja turtle)????

I thought a horse with a jockey on the back would be a good one... 
Just Kidding for all you horse lovers...I just love glue


----------



## nocksniper (May 19, 2008)

I think they should have a terrorist shoot with sadam and osama being the last two shots! lol....jk jk I have always wanted to see a ground squirrel target just to watch all the people shoot it


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Back when they had the 2-d targets. One of the clubs I shot at had the Sadam target. The ten ring was shaped like a valentine heart and then a little circle around that for the 8 ring. Really cool... They also had Wiley Coyote standing next to the road runner. 

I miss some of the old 2-d targets.


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

Here are a few I would like to see (All Lifesize):
Domestic Cat
Terrorist
Used Car Salesman
Telemarketer
Hummingbird


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

A jack***** with Kyle Bush's face for all of the JR fans would be cool!:wink:


----------



## Schlym (May 16, 2008)

Big Foot out in California at the NFAA 3D is probally the best one I've shot :tongue:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

hophunt said:


> A jack***** with Kyle Bush's face for all of the JR fans would be cool!:wink:


That was one I thought of. I am a Dale jr fan but I didnt like that guy well before a couple of weeks ago. Big foot would be cool. bear on toilet, I gotta see that one.


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*????*

Which Obama? ours or theirs! ...................ooppppss, did I say that?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

How about a wooly manmouth...maybe I could hit THAT at 30yds!


----------



## funkymunky (Jun 29, 2005)

*New Target*

Uncle George.......bent over. Nobody would miss.


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

hanging possum


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Barney the purple dinosaur....ALL PURPLE DINOSAURS MUST DIE......


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

TTTHHHPPP said:


> Which Obama? ours or theirs! ...................ooppppss, did I say that?


Perhaps a bush or two instead.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

hophunt said:


> A jack***** with Kyle Bush's face for all of the JR fans would be cool!:wink:



I'd pay extra to shoot that target twice. I hate that guy with a passion. Proud JR nation fan here


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Ice age mammals...Megafauna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mastodon
Mammoth
Giant Beaver
Moose-elk
Saber-toothed cat (Smileadon)
Ground Sloth
Dire Wolf
Pygmy Mammoth
Short-faced bear
Bison Antiquis (8 ft horn span).


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Ibex for a serious target.

For kicks, a big spider.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

How 'bout a generic PETAphile ?

hd


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

the hanging oppossum sounds cool! he could be free swinging???

what about a fuel pump? 12 ring is worth $4 hehehe! 
big duck/goose & various barnyard animals?


----------



## bubba-tec (May 12, 2006)

Check out Arawak3d.com
The python is way cool


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Osama Binladen with a sniper rifle and you shoot him through his scope. Or Better Yet, A GIANT CAR STEREO BLARING RAP MUSIC!!!!!! You must hit the off button........


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*that's awesome!!*



Okie Archer said:


> Here are a few I would like to see (All Lifesize):
> Domestic Cat
> Terrorist
> Used Car Salesman
> ...


I LOVE Those Choices!!
And an ALien!!


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

Justin Timberlake
Britney Spears
P Diddy
Kanye West


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I like all these ideas. It would be great to see a course with all of the ideas so far!


----------



## eagleeye1624 (Apr 20, 2008)

How bout cupid.:tongue:


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

I think orcs, goblins and creatures inspired from Lord of the Rings; Harry Potter movies. Maybe knights with archers.


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

We shoot a John Deere, you have prolly seen it tho. All green body, with Yellow face and antlers, get it John Deere! Ha Ha How about a 3D Shell oil or BP sign? You could Pay an extra five dollars a shot, but it wouldnt matter if you hit it, cause they already have your money.......... again!!!!!!!


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

*3-D Targets*

I'd like to see them come out with college mascot targets. It would be fun to have a whole 3-D course set up with 30 different college mascot targets to shoot at.


----------



## baileys dad (Jun 22, 2006)

*3D targets*

How about a big uttered milk cow, or the PETA president.


----------



## baileys dad (Jun 22, 2006)

*3D targets*

Everybody has a favorite {non-favorite} football team. How about a COWBOY or ******* helmet?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I do think we need more moving targets. Like dancing boy bands.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Boa C.(snake) wrapped around a Limb\
Cape Buffalo
Mallard Drake
Canadian Goose
Andaconda from the Movie!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

A Girl Scout selling cookies!


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

Heres my list;
chicken
armidillo
my ex-wife
alwase wanted to shoot a bowl of jello
i like the mamoth


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

buttspanker said:


> Heres my list;
> chicken
> armidillo
> my ex-wife
> ...


I knew someone would put ex-wife. Just didnt know when.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Whinne the POOH, TIGGER, PIGLETT,


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

copperdoc1 said:


> We shoot a John Deere, you have prolly seen it tho. All green body, with Yellow face and antlers, get it John Deere! Ha Ha How about a 3D Shell oil or BP sign? You could Pay an extra five dollars a shot, but it wouldnt matter if you hit it, cause they already have your money.......... again!!!!!!!


To add to the gas pump targets....make them a novelty shoot..

Five dollars per shot.


Five dollars more to score each arrow.

Another five dollars to pull your arrow. 

$.009 to turn in your scorecard.. Per target....


----------



## Great White (Jan 4, 2006)

Endangered Species or a baby


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Target*

I like the Cape Buffalo idea. How about:

Armadillo, when you hear one you just know that big buck or hog is comimg
Squirrel in a tree, like the one that bugs you in your treestand
Tapir, just because I don't like them
Bigfoot, because he walks behind you when you go to your stand in the dark
Cow, because they live by your feeder when your there
Emu, big pest
Rancher, you know the one that drives the property and calls his cows that won't leave your feeder right at prime Bambi time


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to see a President of opec target, as would many other people in this country i am sure


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

bowtech531 said:


> i would like to see a president of opec target, as would many other people in this country i am sure


+1


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

A Large Mouth coming out of the Water.....Would be sick!!!!:wink:


----------

